# INxx



## rheingold (Oct 1, 2009)

*am I INxx? Help*

Hi guys,

I am experiencing big time "soul searching" right now. Which is how I ended up at the MBTI. 
I got INFJ at mypersonality*info and INTJ at humanmetrics'com
I am definitely I and perhaps N.

T or F?

I think I decide in a rational way (but do I really?). I am not thick-skinned, I am not firm with people, I avoid conflict, I want to do something that I am passionate about, I guess I am caring..
Well I guess you could even say I am an F?

J or P
The results were kind of on the border for this one.

I try to be structured and organized (I actually like to put things in structure, come up with some excel files and deep folder structures on my pc) - but then I often fail and am not as disciplined as I would like to be. I like to start (and have a hard time to finish things). I make plans but I like the big picture and get frustrated easily with details.I am responsible and finish stuff in time - but I often procrastinate (who doesnt?) unless I break apply some serious systems, break tasks down and trick myself into doing it early. I am planned and not spontaneous and I like routine.


From the descriptions I feel INFJ fits better. But it totally collides with my picture of myself so far.. I started of as being involved in finance. I was pretty good at analyzing companies, numbers etc., I loved to read about Warren Buffett and great investors. But I realised that playing the numbers game alone is far to boring. There is nothing creative about it. At some point a monkey could do it and computers do it far better than humans.. So why bother doing it?

So I started to be entrepreneurial. I loved the stories of great entrepreneurs. Find a great idea, get the resources and people together, do it. Now here I am.. I am trying. And I love to start with an idea, quickly get through some numbers, see if it could work. But then you have to implement it. there are a thousand people to call, laws to read and so on. Where has the passion gone? Plus: I am not an indea-person. As much as I am an imaginative dreamer, my fantasies rarely have anything to do with business ideas.

So here I am in a serious identity crisis.

I read the INFJ famous persons lists, typical profiles, careers and some threads in the forum. It often fits. But I am not a confidante, not a mind reader. I listen a lot more than I talk. But I dont enjoy listening to people too much - I am not the person my friends share all their secrets with. On the other hand, I love business. I just enjoy dealing with business issues.. with numbers, ideas, strategy. I like to plan these things, think em through, put them down on paper, get the numbers, do research and analyze. But when it comes to implementing I'd much rather just start something else and go through that whole enjoyable thinking process again.

And INFJs seem to be anything but business people - which is why I am not sure whether I really am one. Because if there is anything certain in my life then it is some specific goals I have and that I will not give up no matter what. I am willing to change the road to those goals (elegance over force..) but not the goals themselves. Hell no!

I appreciate any advice and help!


----------



## rheingold (Oct 1, 2009)

Ok, I figured I chose a really stupid title..
Anyway, I appreciate any help. Right now I feel kind of trapped in my own body and I am very confiused about what to do with these findings.


----------



## Sybyll (May 9, 2009)

You don't sound like a judger at all. They're much more concerned with doing stuff, while percievers prefer to collect information. Especially the part about liking to plan but not implement the plan sounds like P. A judger would plan and then implement that plan. I know I, at least, am much more likely to plan something and then do something else. Like make a complex system to organize my files and then not use it. Or just use it for a little while and then start tinkering with it into the unrecognizeable or just make a "misc. stuff" folder and put everything there.


----------



## rheingold (Oct 1, 2009)

Now that sounds an awful lot like me, thanks!:happy:

So it would be IN-P. INFP? I'll go read that description


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Sybyll said:


> You don't sound like a judger at all. They're much more concerned with doing stuff, while percievers prefer to collect information. Especially the part about liking to plan but not implement the plan sounds like P. A judger would plan and then implement that plan.


That, I think, is the most notable difference between J and P.

J's are directive. (Closure-oriented.)
P's are informative. (Open-oriented.)

When either tries to operate like the other, often this causes the person a degree of anxiety.



rheingold said:


> I try to be structured and organized (I actually like to put things in structure, come up with some excel files and deep folder structures on my pc) - but then I often fail and am not as disciplined as I would like to be. I like to start (and have a hard time to finish things). I make plans but I like the big picture and get frustrated easily with details.I am responsible and finish stuff in time - but I often procrastinate (who doesnt?) unless I break apply some serious systems, break tasks down and trick myself into doing it early. I am planned and not spontaneous and I like routine.


While this bit could sound J and even SJ in nature, I think in this case it seems more like an introverted judging function at work (Ti or Fi), which is of course INxP.

INTPs of course use Ti. Your behavior is typical of myself and other INTPs I've known... a lot of time gets invested in WANTING to organize and structure things conceptually but the actual material never actually gets categorized because of the breakdown between theory and reality. IOW, when you go to actually organize something, you probably will over-nuance the item and not have a place for it in your structure, so you end up tweaking the structure instead of just putting it SOMEWHERE... and in the end decide your structure just can never quite capture everything the way it should be, so then the system gets abandoned.

INFPs actually tend to do better here, since they will tend to develop Te skills which of course allows for easier implementation based on arbitrary organization values.



> From the descriptions I feel INFJ fits better. But it totally collides with my picture of myself so far.. I started of as being involved in finance. I was pretty good at analyzing companies, numbers etc., I loved to read about Warren Buffett and great investors. But I realised that playing the numbers game alone is far to boring. There is nothing creative about it. At some point a monkey could do it and computers do it far better than humans.. So why bother doing it?
> 
> So I started to be entrepreneurial. I loved the stories of great entrepreneurs. Find a great idea, get the resources and people together, do it. Now here I am.. I am trying. And I love to start with an idea, quickly get through some numbers, see if it could work. But then you have to implement it. there are a thousand people to call, laws to read and so on. Where has the passion gone? Plus: I am not an indea-person. As much as I am an imaginative dreamer, my fantasies rarely have anything to do with business ideas.


Could go either way. INxPs often develop both technical AND intuitive (and thus Feeling-emulative) skills. I know a lot of INFP programmers and techies... as long as they developed some T and have an interest in it. Same thing with INTPs who develop their N, the imaginative aspects of N can emulate Feeling and leave an interest in the fuzzier/softer sciences.

etc.

Pretty likely you are INxP. I'm leaning T, actually, based on the language you use to assess yourself (you take a more detached approach than a personal one), but I expect you to be fairly close to the middle.


----------



## Sybyll (May 9, 2009)

Jennywocky said:


> INTPs of course use Ti. Your behavior is typical of myself and other INTPs I've known... a lot of time gets invested in WANTING to organize and structure things conceptually but the actual material never actually gets categorized because of the breakdown between theory and reality. IOW, when you go to actually organize something, you probably will over-nuance the item and not have a place for it in your structure, so you end up tweaking the structure instead of just putting it SOMEWHERE... and in the end decide your structure just can never quite capture everything the way it should be, so then the system gets abandoned.


Yes, exactly! This is what I was trying to say with my folder-example.


----------



## rheingold (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks so much for you input, Sybyll and Jennywocky!:happy:


I have just been to an INTP forum and read a thread about INTP&Entrepreneurship. Now what I found was a lot of, excuse my French, whining about they all are idea people but not "doers". I dont know how sympotamic of INTPs that is.. My identity crisis however started because of almost the opposite reasons. I was implementing an idea (not my own - as I said, I can be very imaginative but I dont see myself as a hyper-creative idea person). I was actually doing it. Did I like it? No, not particularly. After making the plans, the brainstorming, coming up with specific ideas, functions etc. it became pretty exhausting. Didnt feel natural - but I did it?

Ok, I guess I will repeat myself a little. I love to imagine my future, to dream about what I want and to set goals. I like to start, start, start new things and to through the stage of initial planning, brainstorming, analysis, research. I will also start to implement it. But at a certain point the doing-part will become just a myriad of little tasks, I will lose interest and have a hard time to motivate myself. It stops to be natural.

On the other hand I like to follow daily routines. Not to an extreme, but I think they make me more efficient. I am not spontaneous and I am usually pretty disciplined (work first - exceptions prove the rule ;-) ).

Does any of that help?


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

Perceptive-Intuition say INFJ, the Skylark. 

A closer examination changes this to INFP Bird of Paradise

Have you tried the Persues System Poll? 

http://personalitycafe.com/general-psychology/3642-perseus-system-poll.html


----------



## rheingold (Oct 1, 2009)

Just took it.

Strategic
Questioner
Informative

??

To be honest I am not sure if I got it all "right" as I am not a native speaker and some other fit as well.

Does that help? Or am I too biased now that I went through all the tests and want to subconsciously make the results fit to my picture of myself?


----------



## SearchingForAnAnswer (Jan 5, 2015)

I am also a INxx. I call myself an INFP because I most identify with that type. But I can also match up with INTP, INFJ, and INTJ (in that order). 
You have to decide for yourself. No test will help you with this- they will all tell you different things. You just to really dive deep into all the types you think you might be and find the one you relate the most to. 
But in the case you can't decide, just call yourself a INxx. There's no shame in having characteristics that are both T and F, P and J. That's just my personal opinion.
Also, do it while you're in your normal mood. When you're in a mood you will often put in false answers.


----------



## Kuzami (Feb 20, 2014)

Careful with the Judger vs. Perceiver thing, that can be a huge trap. J's can procrastinate and P's can be very organized. Also, the introverts of the types tend to be more towards the middle while the extroverts will tend to exemplify the stereotypes more strongly.

I don't want to jump up and start dissecting everything you said and tell you why I think it makes you a certain type, as I may have misjudged and don't know it. Instead, I have a question to ask that I think will help clear up the dilemma.

The question is P versus J, and the claim is 'P' because, despite your planning, you can't ever seem to get something done. It looks like impulsive procrastination on the surface.

The real question isn't whether you get things done or procrastinate. The real question is... why? Why is it you can't seem to finish these projects you've set out to do? Is the planning an impulse you have to make your project sensible that fizzles out for some reason (which I would like to know), or is it something you feel like you have to do in order to get from point a to point b because that's what's supposed to work, but then you just lose interest for some reason (which I would also like to know) and move on to something else?

Also, I'm curious why you made your second post and what you were thinking when you did so. This isn't an accusation or anything of the sort, because it's something a lot of people do. Don't feel inclined to share if you don't want to, but if you feel like being honest I'm very interested in your answer. I've done that before too and I have my own reasons for doing so, I'm just wondering if our thought processes align on this. It could be very telling towards the answer to your dilemma, as cognitive psychology is a study of the way people think and why they do the things they do.

Edit: I realize I've totally skipped over the F vs. T portion of your question, but I believe I can fill it in with your answers to my questions if you choose to respond to them.


----------



## SilverroseAnkh (Nov 4, 2014)

I get this. I'm a very strong I and N. I am also a P, but not strongly so. I too plan and make lists but do not always follow through. However I am very confident in my Perceiver status because I can never finish things on time. I always get distracted with other projects. 

The Feeling vs. Thinking difference is what really caught my interest though. I am always scoring one way or the other by a difference of one question, so instead of picking a type, I choose to identify as both. It works out well because I do have traits of both and it keeps me from falling under the T vs. F stereotyping. It also makes me feel more balanced as an individual. People assume you should identify more with one type, but that isn't always the case. However unfortunately personalitycafe does not have the option for INxP.


----------



## Draki (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm like you, always had the same problems 
INxx for sure, then thought INFJ but the description was bizarre. Then I learned about cognitive functions and thought INFP. Then I read an INTP description which was even more spot on. Then I switched to socionics and enneagram.

There is no INxP because there are cognitive functions behind it so you're Ti or Fi as a dominant and Fe or Te inferior. 

You should read more about it. If you don't identify with INTPs because you do something you could be an extravert. ENTPs can also be very introverted.


----------



## SilverroseAnkh (Nov 4, 2014)

Draki said:


> There is no INxP because there are cognitive functions behind it so you're Ti or Fi as a dominant and Fe or Te inferior.


Actually I don't use the cognitive functions because there is no scientific basis for them.


----------

